# Fishing - Starter gear and info?



## Steve Smith (8 Nov 2008)

Hey guys.  I know that there are several anglers on the forum (John and Dan for starters).  I used to go fishing as a kid with my Brother and Grandad about 20 years ago but stopped after about 5 years.  My Grandad passed away about 7 years ago, and my bro now lives in the states, but I'd like to maybe re-kindle it.  I'm not sure if I have any of the old gear kicking about at home, so I was just having a look around online.

I just wondered what sort of gear I'd need to start getting into it again (recreationally).  It's just an idea at the moment, but I like the idea of fishing again


----------



## JamesM (8 Nov 2008)

Get your priorities right, Steve. You need an umbrella, some beer and a seat. Then you need some sort of fishing bat and some hooks and more beer. Its all good


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Nov 2008)

Ace   And a rod maybe? 

How does this look as a cheap starter rod/reel?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0305810758


----------



## JamesM (8 Nov 2008)

Bat, rod, racket. Whatever.  8)


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Nov 2008)

What king of waters are there around you?  There will probably be some ponds near you stocked with little carp so if you're going for general fishing there then I'd get a decent float rod for starters.  You'll probably want to get a legering/feeder rod fairly soon probably too.  Then a decent reel, line, floats, weights, hooklength line and hooks (you can buy these ready tied to start with) disgorger and forceps for safely unhooking (do not forget these!!!), a couple of bait boxes, umbrella, seat of some kind (you can use one you already have for starters before getting a fancy fishing designed one), couple of banksticks and rod rest heads to rest your rod on.  Then when you get hooked some more you'll want a whole host of extra stuff!!!!

To ease the hassle some companies do kits with everything in you need.  I have bought a package from a company called Bennets of Sheffield that was pretty good overall, but often the little bits and pieces in these kits are rubbish.  The other alternative is to go to a decent tackle shop and ask them to help you out.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Nov 2008)

There is also the option for a pole, rather than reel.

I have ordered from here before and they were great: http://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/

You'll need a tackle box too,


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

Just checking with my parents if any of my old gear is still around.  Used to have tackle boxes, 12ft pole, reels etc


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

Apparently I might still have my old fishing gear in my parent's loft...


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Nov 2008)

get your self a pole steve. its great fun.

i do allot of match fishing and i own a garbolino g995. its 18M long and cost me Â£2000. obviously you dont need anything that expensive, but you will need something quite strong. minimum spend Â£400


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Nov 2008)

I prefer poles, a lot easier when you just want to fish at the bank, and even for for bringing the fish in once caught.

all this talk makes me want to go fishing now lol


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

So... is a pole different to a rod?  Don't forget that I haven't fished since I was 13 or 14.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Nov 2008)

poles dont have reels, they have a number of sections that simply slot in place, so when bringing fish in, you take sections off to make it easier:

http://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/store/se ... a=0|0|pole


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Nov 2008)

When I lived in Portugal I used to go fishing with just the real hooks, then nick some cotton thread from my mom and when by the river cut a bamboo cane, I used to catch about 60 fish in a couple of hours with that kit lol 
Once I couldn't find a decent cane so I found a tree that fell over the river, on top of it with the cotton thread around my finger I managed to catch quite a few haha was funny to see my friends with all their new rods and stuff and never caught as many as I did hehehe good old days...


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

Seems like more hassle than a reel?  Ok, it's simple comparitivley but having to restle sections of pole with a fish on the line... Having never done it, I could be wrong 

Sounds like good times LD   I guess I'm hankering for a bit of this


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds like good times LD   I guess I'm hankering for a bit of this


Shame you live far, wouldn't mind getting some fishing done!!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

We should start up some UKAPS fishing meets on top of the aquascaping get togethers


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Seems like more hassle than a reel?  Ok, it's simple comparitivley but having to restle sections of pole with a fish on the line... Having never done it, I could be wrong
> 
> Sounds like good times LD   I guess I'm hankering for a bit of this



Yes i suppose it is, but you get used to it  

while holding the main rod with 1 hand, simply twist to release a section of the pole. You dont have to do 1 piece at a time, saying that you dont have to do any at all providing there is enough room behind you.

I have been brought up using a pole most of my life so i suppose that is why i prefer them/ find them easier. I bet i cant even remember how to use a reel


----------

